# Evolution 8



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I know this is a Nissan board, but I work for a dealership and the EVO 8 just dropped off the truck. We had training on it this morning and I just thought I would ask some of your opinions about what you expected out of it. I know personally, that at my dealership, it is marked up 15 grand above sticker price. As I understand it, there are some dealerships marking it up as much as 25K over sticker. Obviously it isn't worth that much. 50K for an EVO?! Any ways, the manager of Mitsubishi, who is an idiot, said that the EVO could beat a Skyline GT-R in a straight drag. I obviously don't believe that and I was just wondering what you all thought about this. Also, what do you think about 19 pounds of boost pushing through that 2 liter engine,  . Another thing I heard is that the engine is horribly ineffecient at getting the horsepower to the wheels. It's rated 271 at the flywheel and the manager of Mitsu said that it got 95% of that power to the wheels, but I don't believe that for a second either. I have a friend who I work with that is a giant Subaru fan and who is buying the STI when it drops and he absolutely hates the EVO (for obvious reasons) but he thinks that in a couple of months that engine will have some serious problems. I don't know that much about engine stuff so that's why I wanted to start a discussion about this car, especially since the Mitsu guys insulted Nissan! Any ways, let me know what you think. Later!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'd go with the STi out of those, but there'd be no dragracing for me. I'd be out dodging snowbanks with it.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

The Skyline is a great car, and so it the Evo, but there's something about the STi that catches my attention.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I definitely agree. The STI is going to be an incredible car, I think, and I can't wait til it comes out because my friend is going to buy it as soon as it comes out. That's gonna be a fun ride,  .


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

heard that subaru opted to put the full 2.5 liter turbo in the STI, reason I'm mentioning that is cause I heard at first they were just going to up the 2.0 to a bigger turbo or something instead of using the "real" STI 2.5L engine.

I think its an outrage that they mutilated the beautiful lines of the EVO, the EVO generation before the new one was amazing looking and the new one is fugly. Figures that happens when they bring it over here, I swear they WANT that car to fail. No AYC or any of the high-tech yaw and stability control stuff either they removed it to fit some US BS in the engine bay. NO WAY man, STI all the way IMO. Subaru had the balls to give us Americans a chance and I think that itself warants brand loyalty. Only thing... rumor has it the tranny is the WRX's weak point and thats not good at all, so I wouldn't get either. hell for 12 grand I could have a 350HP silvia how can you even consider something else?

unrelated but great link about that 12K silvia
http://speedoptions.com/articles/3151/


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

My first choice is the Skyline GT-R. But I would go with the Evo 8 as long as Mitsubishi worked out the carnkwalk and the nuicence of the timing belt breaking with the 4g63t. As far as little Bhp at 19psi, remember, that is a small turbo. A td05-20g at 19 psi could lay down 400bhp. The 4g63t is an older motor and uses no variable timing system, so it relies on it's brute power. Y'all can have the Scooby, i'm not to fond of wanting to work on a EJ20 motor.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

LOL yes.. i voted for the GT-R badging.. LMAO.. i had to... it was freakin halarious!.. but seriously i would vote for the evo!!!if we are talkin american imported.... Travis


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The Skyline is the best car out of the bunch, hands down!That being said, of the EVO and WRX,each has it's strong and weak points. The EVO front end is really ugly IMO,and the STI looks better.The STI has a crappy transmission that Subaru won't stand behind. I don't know about the EVO,there haven't been enough of em here long enough to make a judgement about drivetrain strength.The WRX sounds like a VW Beetle(old one!) with headers and a glasspack when it has a cat back exhaust on it which may be good or bad depending on your point of view. I'd take the EVO-but only if it has a better drivetrain than the STI!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *LOL yes.. i voted for the GT-R badging.. LMAO.. i had to... it was freakin halarious!.. but seriously i would vote for the evo!!!if we are talkin american imported.... Travis *


I put that on there because of the Mischeif 3000 DVD I just got. In the bonus footage it has some video of some of the guys from Teckademics talking to a guy who has a mustang with GT-R badges and they ask him if it has a turbo rotary in it and he actually said yes !! It is probably my favorite video ever. I don't know if you guys have heard of these DVD's, but they are available at Best Buy and I would recommend them.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yea that video has been posted on this site from the net...

and tho the EVO may be a great car it is uncomparable with the skyline IMO... I mean you can only build up an engine so much, but the RB26DETT seems to have no limit.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

out of those i'd have to go with the skyline gtr.  but between the lancer and sti, i'd go for the sti. and i've seen allot of mustangs around here with gtr badges on them. a couple of months ago i pulled beside one at a red light and i asked him if that was the new skyline, he looked at me weird and said "no" then i asked him "why the hell does it have gtr badges on it dumbass." he didn't say anything and keep looking straight ahead, so i figured once the light turned green he was ganna floor it. so i decided to do the same, we stayed even the whole way, but the funny part about it was my friend was in the pass. seat and just stared at him the whole time with both middle fingers up. well figured i'd share my lovely story. later


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

STi all the way!!! 
GTR is nice, I'll get one, but it cost too much...

No Evo, I mean what's the point, the whole point about getting an evo over an STi is for the Active Diff, Active Yaw, and all the neat little gaggets that lets u clear corners as fast as possible... WE HAVE NONE OF THOSE HERE, Cali is partly to blame because of our crapy piss poor 91 octane gas. No Evo is just not worth it at it's current trim, not even at MSRP...
STi on the other hand HAVE Active Diff, a 6 speed that's lifted stright from a Group N Rally car, not to mention it looks just that much better. With that said, I'll get an STi, I'll get a GTR if they're available, but they're not so that's out of the question. And I'll get an EVO if I can get my hands on an FQ300 model from Europe or Britian... ACD and SAYC and 305hp... I can deal with that


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Not encouraging drag racing, but the Skyline has the Evo on straightline speed and thrust... and no way that it's putting out more than 80% to the ground.

and 25k over sticker is too fucking much, yes... I would import and legalize an Evo VI before I paid that much for an 8.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

how much HP the Evo put? 120?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Boromir said:


> *how much HP the Evo put? 120? *


That's the 2wd Lancer. The AWD Evolution 8 makes a claimed 271hp at the crank.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *That's the 2wd Lancer. The AWD Evolution 8 makes a claimed 271hp at the crank. *


how could i tell if i seen one on the road? is it the OZ rally kind?? i dont really know much about them.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If they are stock, one will look like every other generic commuter turd out there. The Evolution will look like it missed a turn on an SCCA Pro Rally Stage & wound up on your street.










Have you been living under a rock?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

There are some lancer's (the generic 2wd kind) that have the big wing on back only because the owner put one on but it isn't an actual EVO wing. Basically that front end will tell you if it is an EVO or not the vented hood, the FMIC you'll see down front and if it is parked you'll should see Brembo Brakes. There are few running around out here and you know when you see them. They kind of stand out compared to a normal Lancer or any other car for that matter.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

It's sooooo easy to put an EVO engine into a FWD chassis. I know a couple of my countrymen in Hawaii are doing it already... problem is, there's just no traction at the start, and I'm not sure if you can get lSD for the FWD trannies.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

LOL actually i was living in a cave 
im just interested in em. people say they rock and i was ignoring them for a while. ive seen a couple in my town. nice yellow color and big ass spoiler. i was just wondering whethere it was the 120 hp or 270 hp one.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

niky said:


> It's sooooo easy to put an EVO engine into a FWD chassis. I know a couple of my countrymen in Hawaii are doing it already... problem is, there's just no traction at the start, and I'm not sure if you can get lSD for the FWD trannies.


It wouldn't be a hard task to complete. It would be like putting a right hand drive engine in a left hand drive car....Nissan people have been doing that for years......If you really wanted to you could probably fit the drivetrain under a GSX and just use a custom driveshaft from front to back and custom halfshafts to the hubs...(of course there would be custom mounting and more because the engine has been turned around)

The engine in the EVO is pretty much the exact same engine that is in the eclipse.(you put 19 psi to a 2nd eclipse and you'll end up with 270+ crank hp too or close to it) .They've changed the block again slightly and have it spinning the same direction as 99% of the rest of the engines on the market now....(finally got away from honda). 

Crankwalk wasn't an issue until Early 95 to mid 99 model year 4G63 engines(the first production 95's and late model 99's were supposedly more immune to the issue) ......There is a lot of info on the "believed" causes of crankwalk but the first gen 4G63's (such as my 92 GS-T) didn't have that issue.....ALSO..what the hell issue are you talkin about with broken timing belts? you act like that is the only engine that ever broke a timing belt...do you know your honda engines? The integra and Civic SI both use timing belts and have interfernce engines.you break the belt on those and your done too...It's not just mitsubishi....


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

the 4G63 is a great engine. Its bulletproof like the SR20 I believe.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

the skyline would be first...the evo 8 would be 2nd and the Subaru would be third..i don't like mustangs...or fords to be more precise..(well except for the LIGHTNING!) but that would be my choices!


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

I'd take a Skyline anytime, but the Evo would be my second choice. A friend of mine has one and he's put some extra's in it, but man, is it fast. He's had it for about for about 10 months and he's considering selling it already, I think he's nuts but he wants to get rid of it and get an S2000 :dumbass:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

gonna have to go with the Evo on this. i love the STI, but i like the evo more, just a more well balanced vehicle.

I didnt say the skyline, one, cause ive never seen one, 2, ive never driven one, and i doubt either will ever happen. im also not some F&F trend following freak who saw the car in the movie, and then suddenly noticed it had been in all his video games all along, and is now saving for a car he has never seen/riden in.

the skyline seems like a great car, dont get me wrong, but it seems thats Nissans only powerhouse, and we dont even have it. so why the hell do so many people want one? theres better cars to be had out there, on our own shores, as there always will be.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

skyline .....but the sti besides that...


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

you shouldn't have put the skyline in there. I HATE the evo, in all aspects. Anyone who bought one is a moron. The STI is way better, more hp, six gears, legendary subie awd, better interior. It has much more to offer than the evo. If i had $30,000, i wouldnt even think of the evo.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> theres better cars to be had out there, on our own shores, as there always will be.



I ask you to name one car better than a skyline for the price avalible states side, a vette is only better in the 1/4mile. The skyline will hang ,with its measaly 280hp, with evey porshe less than $200k, it smokes the older ferrari's and can beat stock vettes, at half there HP on road courses. *The skyline is the ultimate non-supercar*, and with the money we put in to our cars, were to be spent on a skyline you easily have a porshe GT2/3 killer. I know what i am saying, I lived in Japan for 2 years. I have driven an r32(way to fast, awesome grip), and sat in the drivers seat of an r34(technology-scary). 

Other than the Prices Motorex charges for conversion, there is NO better car for the money. In 98'/99' you could by a brand new r33 for $30k USD, about 3.4million yen at the time. Now you can get an r33 or r32 for less than $10K and still have a monster car(in japan, not including conversion).

Other than that, i like the Evo and the STI, but both have drive train probs( EVO shearing gears and eating flywheels, don't knowexactly what the STi's prob is), but the evo handles better on the street and on the dirt(as per SCC, road and track, car and driver- all 3 can't be wrong), and since i don't drag, who needs the extra power if i have to fight( front diff issues) the car to use it. Also, if i wanted a rally prepped subaru, it would have the 2.0l in it, not the 2.5l(never understood why subaru used that motor). Its evo for me. 

By the way both cars are ugly, but who cars about looks with that kind of performance.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

koroshiya said:


> The skyline will hang ,with its measaly 280hp, with evey porshe less than $200k, it smokes the older ferrari's and can beat stock vettes, at half there HP on road courses. *The skyline is the ultimate non-supercar*, and with the money we put in to our cars, were to be spent on a skyline you easily have a porshe GT2/3 killer.


The Vette Z06 owns a Skyline, stock vs. stock. Lingenfelter tuned LS6 which used turbocharged engines eat modified Skylines any day of the week as well as any other car in existance. I love the Skyline and the RB26DETT but Z06 ownz! The Vette is the ultimate non super-car!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

NickZac said:


> The Vette Z06 owns a Skyline, stock vs. stock. Lingenfelter tuned LS6 which used turbocharged engines eat modified Skylines any day of the week as well as any other car in existance. I love the Skyline and the RB26DETT but Z06 ownz! The Vette is the ultimate non super-car!


I'd wouldn't call a car with a 0 - 100 time of 7.8 a non super-car


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

NickZac said:


> The Vette Z06 owns a Skyline, stock vs. stock. Lingenfelter tuned LS6 which used turbocharged engines eat modified Skylines any day of the week as well as any other car in existance. I love the Skyline and the RB26DETT but Z06 ownz! The Vette is the ultimate non super-car!


First off, what do you mean by modified Skylines, I have seen some skylines in Europe pushing 1000 BHP, For some reason I think that a 1000 hp skyline would give Lingifelter a run for his money, but personally, I think the Skyline and the Vette are both Super-cars. As for the Evo and the STi, I would take an EVO anyday, that is one of the most beautiful, and aggressive looking cars I have ever seen. The STi looks too much like a regular WRX and the sound is horrible, and it looks like something a girl would drive, it reminds me of a Neon. I have been doing some internet research and the 4G63 IS the best 4-cylinder engine to come out of Japan, that engine is bullet-proof, don't get me wrong I am sure the STi is really fast, but you can get an EVO as fast as an STi for the same amount of money, and it has all of the luxurys as a normal car, my last words are is "STi, beware of the EVO MR!!"


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

vector03 said:


> I'd wouldn't call a car with a 0 - 100 time of 7.8 a non super-car


That is a modified car though by Lingenfelter. If you really wanna get into supercars, 0-100 in 4.3 is fast


----------

